# Lightroom - How to crop a landscape into a portrait?



## guitarlp (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey everyone. If I have a picture of someone shot in landscape but I want to crop it to a 5x7 portrait, how can I do that in Lightroom? If that's not possible, how can I do it in Photoshop?

I can get the crop tool to keep my original aspect ration of 5x7... I just can't figure out how to twist it 90* keeping the picture in the same position.


----------

